# Would two 3100K lamps equal...



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

:-k Just curious... would two 3100K lamps equal 6200K? That is, does Kelvin double like watts, i.e. two 20W lamps equal 40W? Thank you.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

No, watts do add, but kelvin does not.


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks, gnatster. I was hoping I could make the best of a couple of 3100K lamps I have. I do have them together at the moment, as that is all I have extra to replace the older lamps.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

3100K lamps would probably do just fine as grow lights on an emersed setup for propogation


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Gomer. The plants are in an aquarium, but they are floating. The tank houses Cichlids. Since they love to dig, I float plants instead of having to replant often. I'm thinking, from your comment, that this scenario would be workable as well. Thank you.


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

Plants will grow just fine under the 3100K lamps... Itll just look abit more yellow than youd like it too.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

3100K will work good enough as the others said, but not be optimal.

One thing to think about is mixing one 3100K tube and one tube with a higher spectrum.

If these are linear tubes of T12 or T8 size, you can mix in a really cheap cool white (around 4100K) and probably get a little better results. Another option is to mix with a GroLux or VitaLight tube. For a show/display tanks, people tend to like higher Kelvin tubes such as 6,500K to 10,000K.


----------

